# Rough concrete for hoof health?



## Jayoung21

Hi all,
This is my first post and i have a question. I am a fairly new goat owner (2 yrs) and I have a shelter i built that my goats can climb on top of. Would it be a good idea to coat the top of it and ramp up to it with concrete and leave a "rough" finish to give traction and to wear down their hooves like nature would? I have the darnest time keeping their hooves in good shape and i have battled with footrot. I thought this might help a little. Any thoughts?


----------



## kccjer

I've actually heard of using shingles to do that. Shingles would be much easier than concrete which would flake off unless you put a heavy block of it on there....


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes, shingles should be good.


----------



## Thanatos

Grip tape mabey? Like for skateboards, but they make one for stairs.


----------



## Jayoung21

I didn't even think about shingles. Great idea! It would be much lighter too


----------



## GoatsLive

While my goat pen is just dirt, once a week, I run my goats up and down my 150 feet of asphalt driveway. Really helps!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Unless they are spending a lot of time walking on it, it will not help all that much but it will help. Shingles are great in place of concrete.


----------



## sweetgoats

You can go to Craigslist and find shingles pretty cheap also. I used the roll out roofing.


----------



## NyGoatMom

You can also use concrete blocks and build a small platform for them to climb on.


----------



## WillowGem

I use cinder blocks as steps for the goats, and any platforms, ramps or high surfaces they can get on are covered with shingles.
It really does help keep their hooves worn down.


----------

